# New spring pole!



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Well today after a long hike etc i decided that i'm sick of working so hard being a human spring pole for Tobi and it was time to make one, He's only 11 months old so I'm keeping it low so he can just tug and pull until he gets about 18 months old then i'll raise it up so he has to be on his back legs to work it :mullet:

It only cost me about 20$ and a trip to home depot Tobi loves it there so many things to sniff :lol:

if you want to make one of your own they are fantastic exercise while saving your back and arms. 

Here is what i used.

Rope clamps X2 for 1/2" black nylon rope. (two come per package for about 2$)

Quick clip-just to make removing the rope easier if we don't want to go play with that at 2 am when were going out to go for an emergency potty. 2$

8' of 1/2 inch black nylon rope 262lb test. 65c per foot depending on how long you need. about $5

1' of 1" chain link to go around the branch so it doesn't fray the rope in the tugging or twisting. $1 per foot

12-14" extension spring ( this is to emulate pulling back, it's also funny when they let go when they really have it stretched out far it goes rocketing back and they have to chase it down. It's also great because if they are really jerking it will make it much nicer. 8$

Here is the finished product in the living room. You can see i made a loop to put the clip through, and another loop i put at the bottom but a bit bigger so i could fit toys or tug items through or tie them on. for the spring and the chain, there is a small gap in the top of the curl of the spring and i just pinched it in there when i put it up, so i can remove the rope easily but not the spring as easily, but they are treated so no rust.

Only took me about 20 minutes then i realized that i couldn't reach so i had to jimmy rig more steps on my step stool all the while Tobi is trying to clammer up the stool with me.:shocked:

and the pics.'
Here is the setup that is hooked up in the tree.








Here it is in the tree.








Here is the whole thing, you can see how high it is next to my 18" midget.








He figured out after me playing with it that he was allowed to give it hell!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

AAAAAND this is what happens when you let go, you get a dumbfounded WTF look :lol:
















AAAND were spent... This is all after we had a nice 6 mile hike/swim... well i did the swimming he didn't want to have much to do with it again after he fell in...









Sorry about the pictures, i didn't realize since i was in a hurry before dark and wasn't paying attention to camera setting, so i apologize for those but you get the gist of it.

This one is just for funzies because he's so goofy!!


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

What a great idea thanks for sharing!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

thats cool,would put a like but cant find what to press dah!!,karen


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's pretty neat. I am thinking of one for my Pit, but I will have to put up a pole as my trees are to small and I wouldn't want to injure them as it is to hard to get them to grow here. Doesn't look like it took him to long to learn how to use it. Love the pics.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

That is GREAT!!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That is just a very clever, clever idea there! Thanks for sharing! Now I have to get a big tree like that in my back yard just like that one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

You can deffinately make the same thing but instead use a 4x4 or depending on your dogs power and weight 4x6 posts, you can make an "n" frame with the rope hanging in the middle with the side posts spaced about 6 feet from each other to give ample room. I doubt our branch will hold up so i may end up running some posts off of the tree itself to hang it from if it doesnt hold up.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

or if you have a room in your house you are good with making one you can go into your attic or where you have a strong sturdy rafter and anchor it in there with an eye bolt and garage door spring or smaller tension spring and do the same thing. that is how i have mine.  my tree is still to young and small so ours is indoors in our bedroom


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

LOVE it! I wanna make one now...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Someday I need to get me a dog that actually moves so I can have fun toys in my yard !!! If I made one of those in my yard, the three of them would stand there and stare at it and then look at me like I was insane. 

Maybe if I smeared chicken all over it then Shade might mouth it a bit!


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

That's too funny...I made one in April to help CoCo pull her teeth. I used bungee cords instead of a metal spring.









Once they were all out...and the new ones were growing in.... I switched the rope to a tire...she loves it.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You did a great job on the spring pole, looks like Tobi is having a blast!
The pictures of Tobi are really good. He is so photogenic.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

That looks really awesome! Better than my home rigged one for sure!

Indi's aunty (my boss ) just gave Indi a get well soon present. Needless to say, she is in love. I am going to have to re-string it with actual rope though because I don't think the string in it will last much longer...She already ruined the stuffed animal that was on it. I think I may buy a leather piece to put on the end. It's really low right now because I don't want her jumping at all on that leg of hers...


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Zip ties, bungee cords, rope and a pulley is what I used to rig mine up. Total out of pocket was less than 40 bucks from Home Depot. Looks like your dog's will love it from the pic.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Ya, our first one was a rope tied a top branch and that was it. Definitely not ideal, she would actually go out in the backyard and hang on it and swing herself around alone. The dog is nuts I tell you! Such an intense prey drive. When I cut down her last one she actually would stand there and bark her head off at the tree, this lasted quite a few weeks. :| I am happy she has one again.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

The spring was the most expensive part and i can tell you it is definitely safer that way. you can get smaller springs as well for a bit less, 10$ is about as spendy as they come 

I love lal the pics it's awesome that others use this method to drain their dogs as well! Suffice to say Tobi has lost most of his interest in it I'm going to have to find a high value item to hang on it to get him to work it i think.. his prey drive is off the charts unless it's something he's allowed to demolish :lol:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the instructions, Tobi... boyfriend & I are going to make one for the kids as soon as we get caught up on bills LOL.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

WHY DIDN'T I LOOK AT THIS THREAD SOONER?! I am SO making one or two of these for the rescue... OMG. The dogs would love it!
Wallaby is not a big tug o' war kinda guy, though.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

SilverBeat said:


> WHY DIDN'T I LOOK AT THIS THREAD SOONER?! I am SO making one or two of these for the rescue... OMG. The dogs would love it!
> Wallaby is not a big tug o' war kinda guy, though.


If your dog likes squeaker toy's...you can get the Kong football...and the appropriate size tire at the pet store...and shove it in the hole in the football....and let them go at it...once they pull out the football...praise...then we work on fetch...retrieve.
Here is a short of CoCo...were working on "pull", "get it" and "shake it up"
[video]http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f106/nothnbutrouble/?action=view&current=bc317214.mp4[/video]


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

I meant to reply to this when you first put it up, sooo cool!! And thanks to the others who shared theirs! 
Gris doesn't tug at all but someday we may have a dog that does, you never know, so I like to keep great ideas like these on hand.
You smart people and your happy dogs


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Well since summer heat is in full swing I thought I would modify the spring pole....with a water twist.... here is what we got.

[video]http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f106/nothnbutrouble/?action=view&current=750cf6c7.mp4[/video]


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

AHAHA thats awesome!! Great that he likes the water so much!! if i did that i'd have a tail between the legs running up to the door do go into the house! :lol:


----------

